# Describe your pain to me please



## Guest (Feb 26, 1999)

My body has ached badly for about 4 years. My neck,back, legs, behind my elbows, fingers. You name it. I am quite sure that I too suffer from this affliction. But I am not going to bother my doctor about it. From what I have researched it is something you do have to live with. I have a spa tub that helps and I also have a pool that when I swim in (summer only as I live in Canada) I feel great in the pool! Every ache and pain seems to just disappear. I also have IBs which I have had for years and I have read that there is a connection but once again IBS is something you have to learn to deal with. Yoga seems to help because sometimes my body feels like it just needs a huge stretch. Does anyone wake up and their legs ache? BUt once I am up and about I find that this pain gets alot better so sitting around isn't an answer for me. I put heat on my upper back when I am having my morning coffee. It helps me get going too. I would really appreciate any input for this. LIke I said I am sure that I have this but I don't want to ask my doctor about it because I think he won't believe me or think that it's all in my head (NOT).....thanks for listening! Have a great day. Sandra Louise


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Welcome! This board has just begun and we love new participants.I can't help you with the pain description as I am not the one with fibro. (That would be my husband.) Hopefully you will get someone else to respond to this. However, I can tell you that he has in the past had major leg cramps especially during the night.We all understand that drs. don't necessarily have the answers when it comes to fibro and ibs. However, I would discuss the pain with him and make sure it is not related to someother disease or disorder like lupus, arthritus, you get the picture.Hope we here from you soon.Rose


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Hi, SandraLouise,I have fibromyalgia and it sounds a lot like what I suffer. However, Rose is right, you need to have a medical diagnosis. There are other diseases which fibromyalgia can mimick including multiple sclerosis. If you can't trust your own doctor than you should find one you can trust. A good doctor can be essential in treating this syndrome. I also find it to be worse in the morning. However, when I am in the midst of a really bad episode (as I am now) I pretty much suffer all day long. I also have symtoms of chronic fatigue syndrome (which I personally think is related). The pain pressure points vary from person to person, mine tend to be upper back, chest and neck. But right now, I have pain everywhere - legs, feet, arms, lower back, you name it. This isn't normal for me - usually it's just upper back, chest and neck.I also have ibs although it has been better since I've been taking calcium. Right now I'm ALSO dealing with a bad gallbladder. I pretty much am a mess! Well, I didn't mean to go on about MY problems, I really think you need to get your diagnosis confirmed by a physician who is knowledgeable about fibro. Rule out the other things. At least you'll know what it is for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

SandraLouiseHave your thyroid checked TSH profile, go under the posting of thyroid, and this will explain the thyroid more to you. I was really sick for the past year and 1/2 now I am finally coming out of the cloud. Never give up, I had many doctors looked at me funny, like it was all in my head - never give up there are many good doctors out there that really care and want to make you well, but never let them tell you it is all in your head, we know our bodies. Never give up. Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 1999)

I have FMS and would suggest you head to your nearest rheumatologist for a diagnosis. There are things you can do to successfully manage your fibro, for instance, exercise, massage, meds (including an antidepressant, something for sleep and pain meds) that most of us take. Ignoring it is the worst thing you can do. It won't go away, you know. Iiii am very active with my fibro, but I certainly know what I have to do to manage it. The antidepressant, I think, has helped me most. No, that would probably be the pain meds or maybe I needed the trazadone, for sleep, the worst since I had not slept well in such a long time. Also subscribing to the Fibromyalgia Newsletter would be very beneficial to you. I have the 800 number if you would like it--the very best publication out there, as far as I'm concerned. Hope you find something to help you as well. Suzanne


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Hi SandraLouise & welcome,Sounds like fibro is a possibility But the others are right, you need to find out. If your doc is some one who you don't feel you can go to for help then I say out with the old & in with the new!If it is fibro, then you are right about keeping on the move. Sometimes when my pain is so bad I just want to lat down & cry I force myself to dig right in to house work! I vacuum the whole place & usualy by the time I'm done I am feeling some felief.Best of luck to you & stay with us!sass


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

Sandra LouiseHi - I'm new here too. I do yoga too - every morning. (Hatha) It really does help me too. Are you trying any natural treatments for pain and sleep such as herbs?Take care







Christi


----------

